# value of old minolta



## kemplefan (Jan 26, 2006)

i have my moms old minolta x-700 the bodie is in very good shape and i ahv e some old lenses of varieng condition i also have her old flash a 200x is this wort anything


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't know how much it's worth, sorry, but I do know that it is a very sturdy, good SLR.  I have the minolta x-570 and I think the two are similar. I love my minolta and will always keep it as, regardless of how much I use my new D50, my SLR has definately got its own place.

Can anyone help him out here ?


----------



## kemplefan (Jan 26, 2006)

the onley way i that i would get ri of it is if it wer worth a lot and for me film is very impractical, also the elnse i would by with the money would give me a chance to make a small amount of money from the shots


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 27, 2006)

kemplefan said:
			
		

> the onley way i that i would get ri of it is if it wer worth a lot and for me film is very impractical, also the elnse i would by with the money would give me a chance to make a small amount of money from the shots


 
Sorry to say but your Minolta is not worth more than 50-75 US Dollars. There are many floating around on E-bay, everyone is selling their film cameras to buy digital ones. I would stick with it and take as many shots as you can before it breaks down or film becomes obsolete.

Good luck.


----------



## kemplefan (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks jsut to ad i have a d50 and want to b a sigma 2.8 70-200 and i cant aford it


----------

